# I guess I'm ready for winter



## Banned (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought an electric blanket today.  AND I had to wear a turtle neck (haha...a turtle wore a turtle neck. :rofl:  How silly is that?)...silly but true!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't forget your toque.


----------



## Banned (Sep 14, 2011)

Toque.  Check.
Mitts.  Check.
Scarf.  Check.
Boots.  Check.
Snowsuit.  Check.
Airplane ticket to the Carribean.  Check.  (leaving the toque, mitts, scarf, boots, and snowsuit behind)


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 14, 2011)

Toque???
and  2 tickets to the carribean.. Could do with a bit of sunshine..:lol:


----------



## Andy (Sep 14, 2011)

Toque 

toque - Google Search (Image link isn't working for me this morning)


----------



## Retired (Sep 14, 2011)

> Airplane ticket to the Carribean. Check. (leaving the toque, mitts, scarf, boots, and snowsuit behind)



A wise plan: some humans are not designed for winter weather...except those hearty souls, those furry, hairy members of our species.  

We wimps escape!!

lane:


----------



## Banned (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm finding the older I get, the wimpier I get.  I vowed I'd never get a snowblower for our three inches of snow we get per year but this year I'm buying a snowblower.  Not sure why since I plan on spending all my days off in the Carribean or southern United States.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Oh and I scoped it out - they DO have Starbucks in the Carribean!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2011)

> they DO have Starbucks in the Carribean!


Just remember to bring your own HP Sauce for the conch fritters.


----------



## Banned (Sep 14, 2011)

Daniel said:


> Just remember to bring your own HP Sauce for the conch fritters.



Ewwwww!!!!!!!!  I don't eat anything that swims.  Never does a fish or fish-like creature touch my lips.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2011)

I suggest boycotting the Bahamas.


----------



## Banned (Sep 14, 2011)

But....there's Starbucks in the Bahamas.  :hissyfit:


----------



## Yuray (Sep 15, 2011)

Ready for winter..............


----------



## Banned (Sep 15, 2011)

What a beautiful specimen, Yuray .

Too bad it will die a slow and wet death as summer comes back.  But one day turtles will take over the world and there will be no winter.

(I have no idea where my obsession with turtles comes from, but it seems to be growing!).

---------- Post added September 15th, 2011 at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was September 14th, 2011 at 11:14 PM ----------

I think my Carribean strategy may have gone to poop.  I picked up a gazillion shifts because I need money more than I need sun.  But it's still early....there's always November, and depending when I get my surgery date, Bonaire in January.  If I pick up lots of shifts now then I have leverage when I need to give shifts away, so not a bad plan to work off of.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2011)

You could save time and money by going to Utah :lol:


----------



## Banned (Sep 16, 2011)

Um, it's not quite the same, Daniel.  I can't even say it's close.  S-U-N is what I'm seeking.  Not s-n-o-w.  Can you work with me?

I think I have two days in a row off in October.  I might be able to swing a third.  Bahamas is on the menu.

Saw the surgeon yesterday.  Surgery is now mid-Jan with six to eight weeks off work.  First seven days at home, last 42 days in the SUN!!!!  YAY!!!!!


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 17, 2011)

not all toques are in the shape of a maple leaf 

hmm, i should get myself one, actually...


----------



## Andy (Sep 17, 2011)

lol I have never seen a toque in the shape of a maple leaf. lol I guess it works the same though.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

> hmm, i should get myself one, actually...



And they would make a great Christmas or birthday gift, too, at least the ones that are one-size-fits-all.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 17, 2011)

*sigh*  I am hoping winter will hold off until late late October or maybe even November.


----------



## Andy (Sep 17, 2011)

Ugh tell me about it. We already had snow West but we are suppose to have nice temps again next week so hopefully that sticks around!!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 17, 2011)

Well we had a bit of frost here, but that's not surprising.  We had someone looking after the garden while we were in Alberta so they were nice enough to crowd all our plants together (easy to move because they were in pots) and cover them, plus they harvested a whole bunch and stored them for us in a bin in the garage.  And now it doesn't look like another frost is coming for a while.

If it's as dry a winter as our July/Aug was, I'll be happy!  I don't mind cold as long as it isn't blizzarding, sleeting or making me shovel or use the snowblower... lol  It's a heckuva lot easier to walk the dog when there isn't a foot of snow to walk through, or around, or avoid when it's all slushy and freezing water in places...


----------



## Andy (Sep 17, 2011)

I love winter as much as the other seasons, snow and all. although I'm not a fan of being cold but can't really complain living in Canada. lol


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, though I mostly feel sorry for people who live in Nature's freezer, it has to have some upside  :snow:


----------



## Banned (Sep 17, 2011)

Daniel you're talking about the people that live really, really north.  Look up "Alert, NWT" on the map.  

We are supposed to have another nice week here.  I need to get a shed installed in the back cause I'm converting my garage into a home-based business.  I should try and remember to do that this week.

If the snow can hold off until Jan or Feb I'll be happy.  It's not a pipe dream - we've had many a "brown" Christmas...Last December 27 the lake still hadn't frozen over and we went diving.

But, I haven't ruled out finding a warmer place to live.  Just not Florida.  The alligators scare me.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2011)

Canadian optimism is mostly due to subclinical hypothermia.


----------



## Banned (Sep 18, 2011)

:lol:

We give new meaning to the term "brain freeze".


----------

